# Aktuelle Umfrage 3



## B3N (13. Juli 2005)

*Aktuelle Umfrage mit dem Thema:*

Würdet ihr euch Registrieren wenn es die Möglichkeit gäbe dadurch eine individuelle Seite mit angepasster Ausgabe eurer Gilde / Char(s) zu bekommen?


----------



## Poximus (13. Juli 2005)

Das wäre auf jeden Fall saugeil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SethDeBlade (13. Juli 2005)

was meinst du mit registrieren? sind wir nicht schon registriert?? oder meinst du damit eine eindeutige zuordnung zu einer gilde??


----------



## Thalion (13. Juli 2005)

Oder heißt registrieren 5? im Monat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (13. Juli 2005)

Registrieren heißt das ihr euch einen Account zulegt...da ihr bei z.B. RPG24 registriert seid (Forenaccount hier), fallt ihr eh schon in den Topf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell ist es im Moment ja nicht nötig sich zu registrieren, BLASC verlangt dieses ja nicht.


----------



## Alucardx (13. Juli 2005)

Ne sry ich finde es sollte keine pflicht sein n acc hier zu haben ich meine wer will kann sich registrieren aber sowas zwanghaft ne sry

Al


----------



## Merced (13. Juli 2005)

ne bitte nich

die aktion haltet das forum sauber


----------



## B3N (13. Juli 2005)

Man sollte das nicht Missverstehen...BLASC läuft weiterhin so wie bisher. Eine Registrierung wäre nur dann von nöten wenn du eine individuelle Anpassung der Ausgabe haben möchtest, man muss die Aussgabe ja vernünftig zuweisen können. Zudem wäre die Registrierung dann immernoch unabhängig von BLASC - es geht lediglich darum das man sich eine individuelle Ausgabe der Gildendaten unter www.blasc.de abspreichern und jederzeit modifizieren kann.

Dadurch könnten auch Leute mit keinen PHP / XML Kenntnissen in den Genuß von einer eigenen Gildenseite mit individueller Anpassung kommen.


----------



## ratzefummel (15. Juli 2005)

Also das hört sich doch super an.

So kann man auch die Gilde bekannt machen 

würde mich freuen.

Gruss Ratze


----------



## RaGe (17. Juli 2005)

jop, muss auch sagen, dass es eine sehr gute idee ist, sollte aber auf keinen fall pflicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gruenwurm (18. Juli 2005)

Ich finds ne super Idee. Eine Registrierung dürfte wohl das kleinste Problem darstellen, wenn man überlegt was dem dann gegenüber steht.


----------

